# FS: Getting out of the hobby sale!!! Peacock Bass, Pike, Catfish etc...



## Kolewolf

Due to circumstances within my family I am giving up the hobby. All of these for sale are eating frozen and some are taking pellets.

Up for sale:

3 6"-9" Mazan Mono Peacock Bass $100 each OBO



















2 12" Temensis peacock Bass $100 OBO SOLD










2 14" Peru Mono Peacock Bass $100 OBO SOLD

1 12" Male Johanna Pike and 1 12" Female Johanna Pike $120/pr




























1 14" Niger Catfish AKA Ripsaw Cat $75 OBO Eats everything except live fish!!! A gentle giant PENDING



















1 7" Male Flowerhorn/Red Texas cross $75 OBO










1 14" Female Black Arowana $200 OBO Will throw in 14" Male Silver Arowana. These 2 are a pair I think. They swim together constantly. PENDING


----------



## BigPete

NO!!!!!!!!!!!! sorry to hear this buddy! hope everything is good.


----------



## Morainy

I'm very, very sorry to hear this, Kolewolf. I hope that everything is okay with your family. 

All my tanks are small and have tiny fish in them, so I can't take any of your gorgeous big ones. But I just wanted to say that I'm sorry you're getting out of the hobby and I hope that it's temporary.


----------



## simont

nooo kole!!!! thats not cool!.. but i do hope everything is okay and you'll get back into this hobby asap my friend!


----------



## JUICE

oh man i hope everything is ok buddy , gimme a call anytime [email protected]! if you want ...


----------



## eternity302

Awww... noooo... sorry to hear that, hope ur doing good though!! Wish i had the room to take the niger catfish!!


----------



## Kolewolf

I also have 4 3" Ocellaris Bass for sale as well for $20 each or $60 for all 4.


----------



## Kolewolf

Thanks everyone but it is due to a promotion at work and a family member needing to move in with us. I have been working cray hours and have not been able to keep up with or enjoy the tanks the way I should. I lost my beloved Tigrinus 2 days ago and that was the last straw.


----------



## JUICE

Kolewolf said:


> Thanks everyone but it is due to a promotion at work and a family member needing to move in with us. I have been working cray hours and have not been able to keep up with or enjoy the tanks the way I should. I lost my beloved Tigrinus 2 days ago and that was the last straw.


oh thats good to hear .. sorry about the tig ..


----------



## Peterchow

Kolewolf said:


> Thanks everyone but it is due to a promotion at work and a family member needing to move in with us. I have been working cray hours and have not been able to keep up with or enjoy the tanks the way I should. I lost my beloved Tigrinus 2 days ago and that was the last straw.


Kole,

You are making the right decision. Once you established your career, you can always restart your hobby later. Congratulation to a well deserved promotion !!!! Your exceptional people skills will definitely an advantage as well as speeding up your career.


----------



## Kolewolf

Peterchow said:


> Kole,
> 
> You are making the right decision. Once you established your career, you can always restart your hobby later. Congratulation to a well deserved promotion !!!! Your exceptional people skills will definitely an advantage as well as speeding up your career.


Thanks Peter!! Always good to here from you!!


----------



## crazy72

This is a serious loss for the local aquarist community and for BCA. I hope we'll see you back at some point, and all the best with your career and your family. 

I'm glad I got to see your tank in time!


----------



## gimlid

Kolewolf said:


> Thanks everyone but it is due to a promotion at work and a family member needing to move in with us. I have been working cray hours and have not been able to keep up with or enjoy the tanks the way I should. I lost my beloved Tigrinus 2 days ago and that was the last straw.


I feel your pain. It is tough to have a family, a career and a time consuming hobby all balanced.
I had to downsize my MTS a while back and give up some fish that I really liked.
Luckily when when additional family moved in and my career took me out of town for months, the family stepped in to help care for the fish and did a great job.
You made the right choice for sure, I would have given all my fish up for the family had they been unable to care for the fish.
Hope to see you again on line. You put out some great posts.


----------



## keitarosan

Peterchow said:


> Kole,
> 
> You are making the right decision. Once you established your career, you can always restart your hobby later. Congratulation to a well deserved promotion !!!! Your exceptional people skills will definitely an advantage as well as speeding up your career.


i agree. you can always come back when you're ready. i've been a salty ever since and planning to go back someday when i'm ready. for now, i'll concentrate on the planted tank.

congrats kole on you promotion!!!


----------



## hondas3000

is your aro wild caught Kole? I need to drop by when I am back from Vegas.


----------



## snow

You wanna sell some of that planted driftwood?


----------



## Kolewolf

snow said:


> You wanna sell some of that planted driftwood?


I don't have any planted Driftwood??



hondas3000 said:


> is your aro wild caught Kole? I need to drop by when I am back from Vegas.


The Black is WC.


----------



## snow

Oh I thought you did, nevermind then.


----------



## richbcca

pm'd you......


----------



## Smiladon

I am really sorry to hear that you are stepping down from the hobby.

Hopefully you can get back into it in the near future. I know how hard it is...


----------



## `GhostDogg´

Sorry to hear about this Kole.
As much as I love your FH I have to pass because of the last leak/flood I had with 2 of my tanks.
I really wish I had the room to house that beauty.

Good luck to you,& your family.
Congratz on getting that promo, you know you deserve it!!!


----------



## Kenta

Hope to see you back in the hobby again Kole...

What a steal that price is...


----------



## Punkys Dad

I hope we'll hear from you sometime later... I hate saying goodbye.


----------



## Kolewolf

Peruvian Mono's and Temensis are sold
Aro's and Niger are pending.


----------



## Kolewolf

Thanks again everyone for your kind words!!


----------



## hondas3000

Kolewolf said:


> Peruvian Mono's and Temensis are sold
> Aro's and Niger are pending.


Aw, all the fish I want are gone.  
Pm you....


----------



## Kolewolf

PM replied.

You Monster keepers are missing out on the Pike!! They are beautiful and get along fine in a Monster tank.


----------



## King-eL

Wish I can get the pair of pikes but I'm saving up every penny for something else.


----------



## weirdboyrox

sucks to see you quit. Hopefully one day you'll return back to the hobby when things are more settle. Take care Kole.


----------



## Kolewolf

weirdboyrox said:


> sucks to see you quit. Hopefully one day you'll return back to the hobby when things are more settle. Take care Kole.


Thanks Henry. I am selling everything so that I don't come back. I mean EVERYTHING!!! I have stuff all over my house and all is going. Wait till you see the list once the fish are gone!!


----------



## disco lad

Too bad kole I would have loved the aro's if I had the space.


----------



## JTang

Sad to hear that u r leaving the hobby but u have made the right decision - family should always be @ the top of your list... Good Luck!


----------



## Srenaeb

sad to hear of your decision, but I'm sure you're doing the right thing for yourself, your family, and your pets 
good luck with the sale--such beautiful fish =)


----------



## Peterchow

Kolewolf said:


> PM replied.
> 
> You Monster keepers are missing out on the Pike!! They are beautiful and get along fine in a Monster tank.


I just got these beautiful pikes from Kole today for my 210G monster tank, however, they didn't fit in with my gangs.

PM me if interested. $100 for the pair.

Sorry, Kole, didn't mean to hijack your thread !!!!!


----------



## ALS2000

*No Way! but congrats.*

wow Kole, you were my inspiration to getting a 210. I don't get on the site all the time and just heard from simon. Congrats and wish you the best.


----------



## cowis

kole was one of the first people i met off this web site! thanks for the info and help over the last year!! i wish u the best and i hope u still check out the web site. ur knowlage and expertise will be highly missed!! best of wishes to u and the fam!


----------



## Kolewolf

Mazan Mono's still available as well as the Flowerhorn. I have a 13" WC Columbian Oscar that is free to a good home as well as some low quality FH hybrids that some one can have free.


----------



## Kolewolf




----------



## beN

any bass left...post hasn't been closed..is why I ask


----------



## JUICE

ben_mbu said:


> any bass left...post hasn't been closed..is why I ask


there is no fish left , no water or filters in this tank trust me ..


----------



## beN

you got room for that 250 in your place JUICEY..


----------



## JUICE

ben_mbu said:


> you got room for that 250 in your place JUICEY..


nope but i did snag a good deal on a 2260 , thats why i know he has no fish left [email protected]!


----------



## Kentw

my dream tank!!! great !


----------



## SnailPuffer

good to hear that you've got a promotion!  that Niger Catfish is really cute! Too bad my tank isn't big enough...


----------

